# Raising my ratings



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

This is a great forum and I really appreciate your feedback. Today was my first day back driving after being out of town for my other job for 6 weeks. The thing I always trip about is ratings. I thought today went really well except one ride where my GPS gave me a dopey route to pick up a pax and she commented on my arrival time. I worked 8 hours, did 14 rides and when I got home saw I had a 4.5. Twice I worried about this and by the next morning my rating went up. Is that common? One week in June I got a 4.5 overall and a warning note from headquarters in my weekly summary. My overall rating is 4.81. Do some people not rate you right away? I had the waters, cleaned the car, opened the door, helped a couple going to the airport with tons of luggage. I wish you could get some specific feedback if there is a problem. I just got the boilerplate suggesting I open car doors, be friendly, and "try to give excellent service". My whole goal today was to hit that 5.0 and I just don't know how to get there.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

From my reading here it's more or less a personality rating. Water, candy and doors do not factor in. Above all, just be friendly and confident.

From my own experience, even the non-talkers appreciate when you bring up topics instead of letting the ride go on in silence. I glance in the mirror occasionally to see if my pax are playing with their pad and phone; if not I converse.

Also, EVERYONE says _whatever_ if you ask what music to listen to. Watch for cues like them humming along, and do your best to assess what tunes are best. I think of it as the music in a retail store: Even if you're going to be there for an hour, you don't ask the manager to change it, but you do appreciate if it's something you like.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

That is really smart and something I don't do. I've had some great conversations in this job which is its #1 perk. I met a show runner from a hit TV show who was fascinating and tonight a really cool lady who retired with her husband on a boat. I don't play music which I should perhaps offer and automatically turn the GPS on when pax get in the car which can be annoying as it drones on. Going forward, I'm going to ask if they prefer the GPS or directing me their way. I've rarely started conversations and taken my cue from the pax if they wanted to talk. This is all ironic since I do focus groups and talking is my primary occupation. I always find I'm better at the end of the shift when I'm less concerned about just getting them there quickly and safely. I still wonder when they rate you. Is it right after the ride or when they sign on the app again? I'm hoping for that next morning poll bump and wonder what causes that.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Andy Fielder said:


> I still wonder when they rate you. Is it right after the ride or when they sign on the app again? I'm hoping for that next morning poll bump and wonder what causes that.


I've heard that even if they do the rating right away, its effect doesn't show up for 24 hours. Probably so you don't try to hunt them down.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

You're over analyzing it. Most passengers want to get from A to Z as fast as possible. 

They want to know that you know how to get to your destination. 

If they are going to a movie and there is a restaurant nearby. You would say, oh I see your going to the movies, that's right next door to the red lobster. 

If you can relate another landmark close to their destination it gives them the impression you know what you are doing. 

Also it's more of a personality match. Like a 15 minute date. Yeah, you're not dating, but you can still be friends at the end as you both go your separate ways. 

All the other things get in the way. Water, gum, mints, chips, hot dogs, lotion, tissues. Those are for the millenials. Normal passengers don't even want to see that crap. They want a car that's professional inside. Not looking like a disco club with led lighting or a 7-11 with food products all over the place. 

Simpler is better. A to b, c ya. That's what they want. They don't want to be with you any longer than you want them in your car.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Water, gum, mints, chips, hot dogs, lotion, tissues. Those are for the millenials. Normal passengers don't even want to see that crap. They want a car that's professional inside. Not looking like a disco club with led lighting or a 7-11 with food products all over the place.


Exactly. No need for this:


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

By the way, about five percent of my passengers ever ask for a mint. The Tic Tacs in my center console answer the call neatly and look more like they're my own personal incidental Tic Tacs than a recently stocked mini bar.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ratings can come either or and 30 days or more just depends. That's why it says 35 out of 40 " rated" trips.

Always be happy and friendly. Grumpy guys are creepy. If they want to talk, talk. If they are quite be quite. Have to be flexible on that. If a couple is having a convo between themselves do not interject unless they include you in the convo.

Music. Mostly rock stuff, an alternative station for the youngsters and an R n B station. Always leave it on low. Led Zeppelins Casmire? Was on, asked to turn it up so she could sing to it. Fortunately she had a decent voice. Even played my Birthday Massacre CD a couple of times.

But what do I know. Been 4.75 avg for months.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I think you apply a lot of common sense to all of this. It may be the small stuff like asking if the A/C is comfortable when they get in so they feel more like it's their ride. When I think of all the rides I've taken in taxis with sullen drivers who refuse rides because the trip isn't long enough, tell you their credit card machine is broken or that _the man _takes their tips unless you pay in cash, and grunt responses at questions it sure is a marked contrast to Uber where we jump though hoops to keep the rating above 4.6.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Music will be new but I know I've never been grumpy. Had a second issue today where my Uber phone required an upgrade and the new version didn't provide me that temp phone number to call pax on. A couple pax came out of their builkding and said they didn't know I was there when the app instructed me to wait for the pax as they had been notified. Not the case. I think I also need some schooling on Uberpool. So far I just see it as a way their individual fares go down. I've yet to have a second pax to pick up going the same direction when I saw Uberpool pop up on the screen. Being tough on myself but believe cityjohn is right about confidence. I got a little rattled when my second pax complained about how my Garmin led me to her and that I didn't realize her street was a dead end before I started. The more I think about it, I've got to let her go. This rating thing is getting to be a bigger deal to me than the money and that puts me first in line for some Ubertherapy.


----------



## Tim L (Jun 28, 2015)

My overall rating is a 4.79. I'm ok with it. I've had a few rides with awkward silence because I can't think of any topic to bring up. I think like others here that people want you to know where you are going and want you to be nice. Lots of good advice here.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree and love that bathroom attendant pic. Mentioning a landmark is a good idea.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't sweat your rating too much. Not sure how many rides total you've given but after you go over several hundred things start levelling off and your rating doesn't fluctuate much either way. The people who low-star you are going to give you a crummy rating regardless of having mints or water available to them. I personally think that keeping yourself well groomed, having a clean car, and getting them from A to B comfortably and efficiently will get you 4s and 5s. Also note, if you drive later into the night and into bar time your ratings will take a hit. Drunk people rate lower in general, so if you work the later shifts you'll get the occasional mystery 1 or 2 star from someone having a bad night (or they're pissed that a surge is on, or they're pissed you wouldn't let 6 of their friends cram in illegally so they wouldn't have to call a 2nd Uber, etc).

A note about music. I'd say definitely have it on, it helps awkwardness during silent trips. Keep it audible enough to be heard, but low enough so you (or passengers) can converse over the top of it. I roll with classic rock almost all of the time. I have satellite radio and printed a station list and have that in one of the back pouches and will change the station upon request without hesitation. I also usually ask if they have a station preference if it's a longer trip (20+ mins).


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

I've learned to cover up wrong turns and route errors with confident offhanded remarks like "Wow did you see that traffic" or "I'm just going to head around the block if that's okay so we'll be on the right side." Even saying "That's the way a lot of people go but I've found this gets us there a little faster"
It always seems to work. If you're happy they're happy.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I recently bought a bluetooth ear piece to feed the nav into my head. I get the directions the PAX get the quiet atmosphere with a driver the doesn't seem to even have to look down at his silent phone for directions.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I never have audio enabled on my GPS, as I think it is hugely annoying. I caught an Uber as a passenger the other day and the driver simply had his phone in the center console and audio directions on loud. I couldnt help myself and told him he should get a proper dash mount, and disable the audio at the start of each trip. 

I agree with others. Dont sweat the rating. As your trip count rises, you will be assessed on the last 200 rides. I also never have the radio on and in 1500 rides, have probably only been asked to turn it on 3 or 4 times. I have water and gum - which I know people appreciate. More importantly, I have 2 charging leads (iPhone and Samsung) in the back seat - this has been the biggest hit and I often receive positive comments in my weekly email. My overall rating is 4.91


----------



## Joe Hehir (Jul 31, 2015)

My car sign as of today:
*Uber's Driver-rating Policy*




































(pics of gold stars)

As an Uber passenger, you will be asked today to rate your Driver.

To keep my job, Uber's policy states that I must have a rating above 4.7 stars - or a score of 94%.

This is a very high standard indeed!

A vote of



































today will keep me employed.

Your Uber Driver is Joe Hehir (pronounced "hair")

I welcome the opportunity to earn your vote today.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Joe Hehir said:


> My car sign as of today:
> *Uber's Driver-rating Policy*
> 
> 
> ...


Looks needy. Good luck with that. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> As your trip count rises, you will be assessed on the last 200 rides.


Average is assessed from the last 500 rides.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Average is assessed from the last 500 rides.


I used to think that too, but the minions who work in at the Denver Uber office assured me that here in CO, they are using the last 200 rides. I will check again.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Andy Fielder said:


> Music will be new but I know I've never been grumpy. Had a second issue today where my Uber phone required an upgrade and the new version didn't provide me that temp phone number to call pax on. A couple pax came out of their builkding and said they didn't know I was there when the app instructed me to wait for the pax as they had been notified. Not the case. I think I also need some schooling on Uberpool. So far I just see it as a way their individual fares go down. I've yet to have a second pax to pick up going the same direction when I saw Uberpool pop up on the screen. Being tough on myself but believe cityjohn is right about confidence. I got a little rattled when my second pax complained about how my Garmin led me to her and that I didn't realize her street was a dead end before I started. The more I think about it, I've got to let her go. This rating thing is getting to be a bigger deal to me than the money and that puts me first in line for some Ubertherapy.


I think it's your lack of _any_ music. At least play something in the background. It prevents that awkward silence - especially at a stop light - that just makes everyone uncomfortable. It's why someone invented elevator music after all.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Joe Hehir said:


> My car sign as of today:
> *Uber's Driver-rating Policy*
> 
> 
> ...


The whole Uber star rating thing is absolutely ludicrous! Having drunks, rude, inconsiderate and overly demanding people, who are already benefiting from the lower than bus fares ,rate you is a no win situation. As far as your rate sign, if you don't mind pandering to these lowlifes for a good rating, it's your call. Personally it's one in the many reasons I no longer drive


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> I used to think that too, but the minions who work in at the Denver Uber office assured me that here in CO, they are using the last 200 rides. I will check again.


thanks I will check over here in Los Angeles. They were the ones that told me 500. I wish they would get their story straight


----------



## Laurel Mc (Aug 22, 2015)

The Uber rating system is extremely discouraging. started driving for Uber about a month ago. About 80 percent of my passengers are foreign teenagers studying at a nearby International Language School. Most of them are great passengers, some are rude, entitled little snots! Before I started driving for uber I was frequently a passenger, and I never gave less than a 5 star rating. "You got me from A to B right? No accident? No assault? 5 stars!"
Yesterday, a french girl gave me a low rating for neglecting to find another pop station on the radio when commercials came on. "I'm sorry. I'm trying to tune that annoying sh*t out (and you and your friends' tone deaf singing along with it) while I navigate horrendous Friday evening traffic and get you to your destination safely." Which I did. In a comfortable, clean, air-conditioned car. And ugh! She kept applying and reapplying this lotion that I think was supposed to smell fruity, but it reminded me of the urinal deodorizer tablet in a porta-potty. But I didn't say anything... just attempted to find her some more music on the radio like she wanted even though all stations of similar genre break for commercials at roughly the same time.
And then even though she savaged my rating I don't have the ability to ding her rating (it would have been the first time I gave a passenger less than 5 stars, by the way) because uber lost the nearly 2hr trip when I was seconds from her destination. So, no drop off, no passenger rating, and I have to trust uber not to screw me on the fare. I guess this is more of a complaint than a request for advice, but most of my lower ratings have come from French students at the language school. Should I stop picking up passengers with french sounding names in that area? Maybe I should create and share a list of specific passengers to avoid... What would some of you do?


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> I used to think that too, but the minions who work in at the Denver Uber office assured me that here in CO, they are using the last 200 rides. I will check again.


While the Denver operations team may for assessment purposes use whatever ratings average that suits them, the driver "account rating" - what the rider sees and what we see on the bottom of our phone screen and the top right of the web portal screen - is based on the *last 500 completed trips.*










madUber74 said:


> Don't sweat your rating too much. Not sure how many rides total you've given but after you go over several hundred things start levelling off and your rating doesn't fluctuate much either way. The people who low-star you are going to give you a crummy rating regardless of having mints or water available to them. I personally think that keeping yourself well groomed, having a clean car, and getting them from A to B comfortably and efficiently will get you 4s and 5s.


Totally agree.

After 10 months and 2,200+ rides, my 500 ride rating average ranges from 4.81 to 4.85 and hardly fluctuates from one week to the next. My driving routine and overall approach doesn't vary from week to week, but you can see from the attached sampling of the weekly feedback I get from Uber how riders can be all over the place with their comments and ratings and how Uber can be all over the place with its feedback.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Andy, its probably just your face

(I keed)


----------

